# Yellow River below Milligan



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

With the river on the rise does anyone out there have any advise on how to fish the Yellow maybe middle of next week.

Launch at Guest Lake Ramp

Prediction at Milligan by Tuesday if about 7 to 8 ft. 

Would like to fish for whatever is biting in this river condition

I haven't been doing worth a flip for weeks fishing crappie and specks in the 
Choctawhatchee. I'm ready for some bream............


----------



## fishboy292 (Jan 25, 2012)

I would recommend finding some of the small bypass routes of the river. At high river levels there are some bypasses that flow away and back to the main river. At low levels like winter they still hold enough water to keep the fish. You will need to get out of the boat and walk back to some areas. Otherwise you can fish near where they meet the river without leaving the boat. 
You could do well by checking the google maps for some of the small lakes to walk to which would be holding plenty of bream.

catch em up...


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

As much as I fish Yellow, I try to stay away from the main river with this high water. Get as far away as possible and try to find the cleanest water and throw a zoom junebug trick worm texas rig.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*storm*

Thanks guys for the tips on Yellow River. Depending on how the water is next week I hope to get over there. 
Just had a heck of a storm go through DeFuniak. Choctaw River prediction for next Wed is almost flood stage. Will depend on just how much rain south 
Alabama gets.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea we got pounded by rain last night here in Milligan so the river will defiantely be on the rise...if I was going to fish yellow this week I would get some shiners and try for some catfish (theres a little bait store right off hwy 90 in Milligan thats sells nice shiners) . I never had much luck on little yellow for bass when its up and muddy. However there are a few decent sloughs down around guess lake that you might be able to get way back into and try for some bream/crappie.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks jcross15, was not aware of the bait shop at Milligan. Will stop by there and check them out. We don't have a bait shop with minnows/shiners in De Funiak anymore. Closest place is Copelands about 18 miles south on 331.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Thanks jcross15, was not aware of the bait shop at Milligan. Will stop by there and check them out. We don't have a bait shop with minnows/shiners in De Funiak anymore. Closest place is Copelands about 18 miles south on 331.


Yea its called JJ's and its past the caution light in Milligan on the right. They have really good live bait of all kinds and a good selection of tackle and lures...their medium shiners will usually catch a cat or two.


----------

